# ovr40



## ovr40 (Jun 13, 2011)

so last week i got all my 1rm's to start the 531 program, they were as follows: military press 140, squat 240, deds 320,bench 225. Taking 10% off those #'s as the program dictates puts them at:
military 126
deds 290
bench 205
squats 216

First wo today military press 2 min between sets
w/u 
80x5
95x5
105x6
db incline bench  35x20,40x15,45x8
lat pulldowns 150x10,10,10
lying tricep ext and close grip bench 65x10/15,10/15,8/8

kicked my butt! the press is new to me so hopefully the last all-out set will be able to produce more than 1 extra rep the next time around, didn't take the vid camera cuz i thought presses would be kinda boring, but might next time to see how the weight travels and what it looks like from the side.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck Bro, kick some ass!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks 5150, my sister n law had surgery yesterday,watchedmy 2.5 yr old nephew all day, helped him clinb his 1st tree, priceless times. Congrats on the wedding& child hope her special day went well and no fist fights at the reception or bad catering etc.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day, our day went great, thank you!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

deds yesterday
w/u
5x185
5x215
all out set 18x245
hanging leg raises 12,9,8
leg press 25x270, 15x360, 8x410
from watching the vid i'm curious what the form would be on a 1-10?
YouTube - ‪Don lifting 6-15-16‬‏

hanging leg raises were cool,have to stop all momentum at the bottom or it seems they don't do any good, alot harder than i thought they'd be!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Form looked ok, seemed like the bar was a bit out in front of you (could be the camera angle). You want the bar to feel like it is scraping the shins, thighs etc. Also looked fast, but if it works for you that is the key.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks man, i do try to keep the bar in contact with my body. The long pants help keep the skin on my shins!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool, thought it was the camera angle when looking at it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 16, 2011)

Looked pretty solid to me man, good lift. In your PM I think I you said you thought you needed more hip movement, your fine, some people pull like that I do it. A lot of elite powerlifters do it too.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for checking, i'll have squat vid up on mon/tues so check back. tommorrow is bench, then free for the weekend!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

Good luck man  checking on your progress  
Jag


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks man, how u doin with your callenge plan, u on track?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks man, how u doin with your callenge plan, u on track?


 

I stated my personal challenge  program 2-26-11  and going for 60 pounds of fat in 6 months.  
The IM challenge just happens in the middle of my personal challenge,  But anyway  Yes pretty close to on track 
2-26-11  262 pounds 
6-15-11  229  pounds!  

I am feeling pretty good for over 50!


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 17, 2011)

nice good job bro


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 17, 2011)

over 50 wow , i hope


----------



## x~factor (Jun 18, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 2-26-11  262 pounds
> 6-15-11  229  pounds!



Really impressive! I know how hard it is to lose weight. Its like your starving half the time.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

bench day friday
w/u 3 sets
5x135
5x155
9x175 PR

db incline
20x40
10x50
6x60

seated row
20x180
15x180
12x180

croc rows
10x60
10x60
10x60


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

seem to have lost the vid, i will try again


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

try again
YouTube - ‪9x175‬‏


----------



## skylar702 (Jun 19, 2011)

cool


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 19, 2011)

That looked pretty solid form wise as well, try to keep the back of your head on the bench though.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 20, 2011)

gotcha hate, putting up the squat vid now, just watched it, its not pretty, but a new pr


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That looked pretty solid form wise as well, try to keep the back of your head on the bench though.


 
Why? He maintained his contact points. Looks like it's just the way his natural body mechanics move on the transition. My head comes up a bit too, I don't realize it but is does according to my training partner.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 20, 2011)

squats
w/u
5x140
5x165
15x185 pr
hanging leg raises 11,9,7
leg press
25x300
15x400
5x450 w/assist
YouTube - ‪185x15‬‏
YouTube - ‪leg raises‬‏


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice numbers, looking strong my friend!!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 20, 2011)

5150
thanks man, dont know if u saw the squat vid, i didn't know i wasn't coming all the way up on those, i ussually concentrate completely on the depth


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to check it out, heading to the gym now after two weeks off. Hope I remember how to train. Lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2011)

Numbers looking good man.

From the bench angle it looked pretty solid, try focusing on tucking your elbows in - especially near the end of the set when you're getting fatigued. With the squats, don't be afraid of taking your time - take a breath between reps, lol. You were smashing them out.

Awesome stuff dude, keep at it!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 20, 2011)

thnks gaz, i do try to keep them tucked, but form usually deteriorates a little towards the end, the squats were funny to watch, i'll slow next week on the 3 rep sets


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Gazhole completely. Also, at the top, look how you lock your knees (almost looks like a hyperextension) Try not to do that, eliminate the snap if that makes sense. It places the tension on the knee, patella tendons and the ligaments and takes it off the quads, hams etc.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks 50, thats why i tape them, even watching them myself i dont see things you guys do. i'll have to watch some squat vids to understand completely where the lift transitions from up to down, i assummed it should finish straight legged,maybe just much slower.Guess i never thought about it and the person who taught me squats never mentioned it that i remember. So did you remember how to get to the gym or did you use the garmin?lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually found it without gps. Lol

Some of the old folks actually said they missed me, it was only two weeks!!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 22, 2011)

military today 2nd week
w/u
3x90
3x100
6x115

db bench 25x45
             15x50
             11x60
lat pulldowns 10,10,10x160
behind neck tri-press 8x60
                             13x50
                             13x45
lying tri ext/close grip bench 65# 10/15, 9/8, 8/8
tricep cable pushdown 18x80
                               13x90
                               12x90
taped almost everything, vid links below





YouTube Video















YouTube Video










YouTube - ‪military 001‬‏
YouTube - ‪military 002‬‏
3 more in next frame, afraid it will time out and have to start again


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 22, 2011)

more vids from military press day, w/o posted above





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video










YouTube - ‪military 003‬‏
YouTube - ‪military 004‬‏
YouTube - ‪military 005‬‏


----------



## x~factor (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome videos man. 15 reps on that squat is crazy!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks x, i subscribed to ur log, wanted to see how things go. same age and program and things. thanks for stopping by


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 24, 2011)

deds today
w/u
3x200
3x230
12x260

leg press 
12x360
8x380

bb shrugs
3x15x135 shrug and hold

db shrugs w/50's 3x15 shrug and hold

this wo was a trainwreck
last week 245x18x.0333+245=391.85 1rm
today   260x12x.0333+260=363.89 1rm

i think squats and leg press mon killed me, then wed on military day i added assist exercises and they're still sore today(love it!) my diet last couple of days was lousy and this morning neither me or the wife had to rush off anywhere, so i got to the gym very tired and i didn't have my normal agression, its was like " the whole world is ok right now" ow well, mon is bench and we'll see what happens with that 
 ded vid below
YouTube - ‪deds 2 001‬‏


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rest up over the weekend and come back Monday and hit it hard!!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 24, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> deds today
> w/u
> 3x200
> 3x230
> ...



Again, awesome video! Your deadlift form is dead on.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks x, it BURNED me all day that the numbers didn't come out better, i lost my grip at 12 and chose not to reset, made me so mad, this evening coming back from looking at a job i was about to pass the gym and slammed on the brakes and jerked the truck into the parking lot. i went in, right to the free weights, hit 185 a few times, then 225 a few, then 275 for 15 times just cuz i was still mad about not hitting it this morning! i want to KILL my deds next time. now i'm gonna enjoy a steak with the wife and shut my alarm off so i can sleep in tomorrow


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

so much for sleeping in, the wife has a dog competition this weekend, goodmorning im, ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2011)

Just watched your bench and squat videos. Lots of force there! I squat in slow motion. You really pop 'em off.  Strong!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Really impressive! I know how hard it is to lose weight. Its like your starving half the time.


 
I have been on 1400 cals most days.  If isn't bad if I keep the protein 50% + and carbs / fats 25% 
One cheat meal a week


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks x, it BURNED me all day that the numbers didn't come out better, i lost my grip at 12 and chose not to reset, made me so mad, this evening coming back from looking at a job i was about to pass the gym and slammed on the brakes and jerked the truck into the parking lot. i went in, right to the free weights, hit 185 a few times, then 225 a few, then 275 for 15 times just cuz i was still mad about not hitting it this morning! i want to KILL my deds next time. now i'm gonna enjoy a steak with the wife and shut my alarm off so i can sleep in tomorrow


 

Love the determination!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

thaks curt,lol. gaz was crackin up when he saw it, on my next round of squats i'm gonna try to slow down, breathe/pause and try to go deeper, thanks for stoppin by.
thanks jag, i hate being denied that which I wish to acheive!
p.s. your avi gives me the creeps!lol


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 27, 2011)

bench
w/u
3x145
3x165
3x185

db bench
15x50
10x60
3x70

lat pulldowns
3x10x160

seated rows
15x180
15x180
12x180

croc rows 
3x10x70

gonna go to the doc this morning and see if i can get a shot, after military day last week my shoulders are inflamed beyond bearable, couldn't even put weight on them this morning. Could start the naproxin train again but that takes awile to work out the inflamation.She has a shot that makes everything better by TOMMORROW, wish i had a vile of it. I'll see if she gives me the "its too soon to do it again" reasoning.Anyways, "what a drag it is getting old!"


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 27, 2011)

got the shot, dex-somethin or another, but its almost instant releif. Threw in some muscle relaxers for good measure so i feel pretty gooooood! took wifey and mom out to steak house and did some catching up.rom is already double from this morning


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad the visit to the doc helped. Being pain free is a good thing.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2011)

ovr40, thought I'd re-post these with the videos in place. Hope that's okay! Impressive lifting. 



ovr40 said:


> deds yesterday
> w/u
> 5x185
> 5x215
> ...





ovr40 said:


> try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ovr40 said:


> squats
> w/u
> 5x140
> 5x165
> ...


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Glad the visit to the doc helped. Being pain free is a good thing.


 tru- dat 50, slept well and pain much less. Squats tomorrow and we'll see what the shoulders like fri for military press.thanks for the video work curt, looks cool, i'll see if i cant "embed" them when i upload them so they show up like the others instead od a "link"


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

Someday I'll be able to do the leg raises!  Awesome work young man!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> tru- dat 50, slept well and pain much less. Squats tomorrow and we'll see what the shoulders like fri for military press.thanks for the video work curt, looks cool, *i'll see if i cant "embed" them when i upload them so they show up like the others* instead od a "link"



Some people prefer the link, so I hope I didn't step over the line. Journals are for encouragement and feedback, but I'm not supposed to be editing things without permission. Great work, here!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Some people prefer the link, so I hope I didn't step over the line. Journals are for encouragement and feedback, but I'm not supposed to be editing things without permission. Great work, here!


 


Curt,  I am sure he will get "*ovr*" it soon,  probably less than "*40*" days.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 29, 2011)

hey jag, like the new avi, leg raises are fun sometimes i do a little parkour and stuff and its just as fun as when i was a little kid, and curt, no worries. when i posted my pr about the 225 bench you qouted it, edited it, and made it look BETTER than the original.put squats back to fri, musle relaxers have me pretty lethargic when i wake up so tonight will be the last i take them, seem to have worked.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> hey jag, like the new avi, leg raises are fun sometimes i do a little parkour and stuff and its just as fun as when i was a little kid, and curt, no worries. when i posted my pr about the 225 bench you qouted it, edited it, and made it look BETTER than the original.put squats back to fri, musle relaxers have me pretty lethargic when i wake up so tonight will be the last i take them, seem to have worked.


 
Parkour!  Dude,  That rocks!  I am far too fat for that stuff!  

Keep rockin them out!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 1, 2011)

squats
w/u 3 sets, then

155x3
175x3
195x11

leg press
290x27
290x24

short and sweet today, opened my stance up a little bit and had better depth on the squats and pulled the seat all the way forward on the leg presses so my knees were in my chest, i actually tried to get the second set to 27 also, but failed on the 25th attempt.forgot the camera, so no vid.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good session Bro!!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> squats
> w/u 3 sets, then
> 
> 155x3
> ...



27?!?!? Gotta try super high reps myself, must burn like crazy!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks 50, did some hanging leg raises and dips later in the day, didn't have time in the morning


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 5, 2011)

x, i like the high rep accessory stuff, the article i read about this 531 had the recommendation to do accessory stuff in high rep ranges, and yes IT BURNS!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 5, 2011)

miltary press 3 sets w/u then
95x5
105x3
120x3
130x1  

lying tricep extensions/close-grip bench (ez curl bar)
65 pds-10/15, 10/15,10/15**
behind neck db tricep press
45x15, 40x18, 35x20
db incline bench
45x10,45x10,40x10,30x20
pull-ups
bw 10,10,10
hanging leg raises 10,10, 8

**pr, never got the full 10 tri and 15 bench reps on all 3 sets

watching the vid i saw how far back my shoulders were behind my waist, doesn't look pretty, gonna have to look up some vids and work on form.I was hoping for better than 130 on the press but i guess i have to remember i only weigh 150, oh well.
YouTube - ‪military531 001‬‏

YouTube - ‪military531 002‬‏


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 5, 2011)

Form was a bit rough, but now that you are aware of it you can fix it.

Good session, keep it up.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks 50, wasn't gonna post the last one but so what, everyone starts somewhere


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely, and you're willing to listen and learn. You'll be successful in this, you have a great attitude.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

Reps definatly burn.  Right now I am trying to stay heavy and 6-9 reps 

Takling a little break though  been at it since 2-26-11


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

Try and focus more on pushing your head through on the military press. Experiment with different hand placements to find one that gives a more comfortable bar path, i find even an inch or two difference totally changes how the lift feels.

When you get the bar up to about eye level, push your head forward and bring the bar back so its dead centre above your head, You might have to work on some shoulder mobility but give it a try with an empty bar and experiment!

Otherwise looking solid in here as ever!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks Gaz, i'll play around with placement and movement and see if i can loosen my shoulders up more, unfortunately after 2 surgerys that might be all there is.Hope you do well in the upcoming strongman comp!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 7, 2011)

deds today w/u 3 sets, then
215x5
245x3(+ 2, forgot to stop)
275x12

db flat bench
50x20
60x10
70x4

lat pulldowns
180x10,8,8

pull ups
bwx10,9,8

started losing my grip on rep 8 and did lose it on 10, after i re-gripped i didn't  re-set my back so the form was lousy for the last 2. I did 275 for 15 last week or so, but that was fresh, surprised the 2 previous sets would have that much effect on the last set.Probably should have ate something before i worked out also, sure that didn't help either.Leg machines were being serviced today so didn't do any high rep leg work.
vid below
YouTube - ‪deds531 001‬‏


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 13, 2011)

bench 3 w/u sets then
155x5
175x3
195x1+2

bb close grip bench
135x10,10,10

db incline bench
50x8,45x10,35x15

db decline bench
50x15,60x8,50x15

seated shoulder press machine
110x9,100x9,90x9

ez bar pullovers 
50x15,15,15

db behind the neck press
35x20,18,15

shortened the rest for the bb close grip and pre fatigued my tris, stayed with a quick pace for the rest


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Great session Bro!!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> deds today w/u 3 sets, then
> 215x5
> 245x3(+ 2, forgot to stop)
> *275x12*
> ...



Crazy Deads!!! You made it look way too easy!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks 50, appreciate the encouragement, congrats on the board rep, look forward to workin with ya sometime.
thanks x, really at a crossroads, i might go to straps to keep my grip, the last 2 times i,ve done deads my grip has cost me atleast 1 or 2 reps, i don't know if i want to put the time into working a grip routine into all my workouts right now.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll be ready when you are. And on the deads, get some straps. If your grip is costing you reps, it's time. You know you need to do grip work anyway, straps are a great training tool.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 15, 2011)

bad day, you cant see in the vid, but i spread my grip out very wide for the squat so the bar would would be lower on my back.it torqued my shoulders a little but wasnt bad. i shouldn't have tried this for the first time on 531 week. w/u sets went pretty well, but last set w/205 the bar started coming down further, pulling my shoulders and i lost concentration on my form and came forward, tried to correct it but it was too late, torqued my back pretty good, that was it for the day. got ice on it now, been tightening up like a mama-bear since then, on the bright side that was the last exercice before the deload week so i can take it easy. i do like the lower bar placement but wont be dumb enough to do it again @ the top of my rep max w/o practicing it first for awhile

3 w/u sets then
175x5
185x3
205x6 then abrupt stop
‪squat day 001‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> bad day, you cant see in the vid, but i spread my grip out very wide for the squat so the bar would would be lower on my back.it torqued my shoulders a little but wasnt bad. i shouldn't have tried this for the first time on 531 week. w/u sets went pretty well, but last set w/205 the bar started coming down further, pulling my shoulders and i lost concentration on my form and came forward, tried to correct it but it was too late, torqued my back pretty good, that was it for the day. got ice on it now, been tightening up like a mama-bear since then, on the bright side that was the last exercice before the deload week so i can take it easy. i do like the lower bar placement but wont be dumb enough to do it again @ the top of my rep max w/o practicing it first for awhile
> 
> 3 w/u sets then
> 175x5
> ...



Still a good job on the squats.  have you tried a manta ray for squatting? 
APT Pro Gear - Sting Ray Manta Ray Front rear Squat support harness

I love mine!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks jag, on the stingray, it looks like it would be at the same place i put the bar on my traps, i'm hoping to lower the bar down my back a little, after today i may just keep it on my traps like always lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 15, 2011)

You have to find what works best for you, not for anyone else Bro. If you like high rep accessory stuff AND it works, do it. Train the way that is best for you, not the way it's written in magazines or even recommended by others.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 15, 2011)

i like what produces results, and i guess you could go many reps or heavy weight,rome wasnt built in a day, i just wanna enjoy the ride


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks jag, on the stingray, it looks like it would be at the same place i put the bar on my traps, i'm hoping to lower the bar down my back a little, after today i may just keep it on my traps like always lol


 

you can move it around up and down.  Spreads out the weight of the bar and lets you concentrate on the squat!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe it'll be worth taking a look at, thanks!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 15, 2011)

That sucks bro. If its not the back its the f'ing shoulder. Just take it easy for a few workouts, buddy. Heal up and go back at it strong after the deload week.

As far as the bar being lower on your back, doesn't that push you to lean forward more, which put more strain on your back?


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 16, 2011)

don't know, seems like a see-saw thats bottomed out on one end, the further back the other person moves from the hing-point the greater the force of leverage.Actually thinking about finding a gym instead of a rec, ussually im the only one there. last bench day i couldnt even get a spot because it was only an 80 yr old women walking a few laps, besides me. I have no problem taking advise from someone who has already done it and it shows.i was watching "so you think you can squat" and would really like to get that kind of input to "dissect" and "rebuild" my motions.May tour a few places soon.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

Ovr40 from what I see in your video A couple of things

When you start your upward press you are bent over too far forward (towards Horizontal) Then I see your butt coming up then your back trying to straighten out after you butt is already moving upward. That gets progressivly worse as you continue your sets. Then on the last push you butt got too high and the back could not pull the weight / hence the injury. 

Keeping your head up will help you keep your upper body straighter. 

I cannot see your head due to the plates. 

I hope this helps! 

I hate lower back injuries!  Get well soon  


when I press upwards my whole body straightens out at the same rate.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks 4 taking the time to dissect that, everything you said makes sense.Wife saw me have a spasm today and i had to fess up, there's a fist size bruise where the pain is, she asked what hit me?lol i cant see my chiro till mon. The bruising is kind of weird, from inside out? also a "heat" sensation.I've had worse, just hopin to feel functional by mon.Thanks again man!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 21, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks 4 taking the time to dissect that, everything you said makes sense.Wife saw me have a spasm today and i had to fess up, there's a fist size bruise where the pain is, she asked what hit me?lol i cant see my chiro till mon. The bruising is kind of weird, from inside out? also a "heat" sensation.I've had worse, just hopin to feel functional by mon.Thanks again man!



I always ask myself this question when dealing with things like this, am I hurt or am I injured.

I hurt myself on a regular basis, those little things that bug you for a day maybe, those little tweaks you can train through.

I don't injure myself often, but when I do I have learned that trying to train through it makes it worse 99.9% of the time. If you are injured, take some time to heal. We don't heal as fast as we did when we were 20, we have to train smarter.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks 4 taking the time to dissect that, everything you said makes sense.Wife saw me have a spasm today and i had to fess up, there's a fist size bruise where the pain is, she asked what hit me?lol i cant see my chiro till mon. The bruising is kind of weird, from inside out? also a "heat" sensation.I've had worse, just hopin to feel functional by mon.Thanks again man!


 

Ouch.  the bruise?  maybe a torn muscle? 

I hope you didn't damage a disc or anything 

Let us know how the crack o practor goes. 

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks 4 the concern but i'm sure its not too serious, much to the wife's dissmay i was throwin shingles around today, got ice on my back and muscle relaxers in my blood, good 4 the moment!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your back is doing better


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 23, 2011)

50, i hear ya about the healing slower. Its nothing i can't work through, took my deload week off completely, gonna try militry press mon and feel it out. I pushed through a rotator cuff trying to "tuff it out" but set me back quite awile, not gonna play that again,older yeah, but hopefully a little wiser too.Have to work smarter now a days.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 23, 2011)

I partially tore my quad yesterday, doc says it's not to bad and should heal in 6 weeks or so. Did it on leg extensions warming up and then made it worse on squats. Injuries suck, can't train legs for a few weeks, have to just do what I can. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

Become the king of chins and dips. 

Are you able to do RDLs? Those shouldn't hurt your torn quad (I've torn both rectus femoris, twice - I speak from experience). Farmer walks might be okay, too - you'll just have to try 'em and see. 

Leg extensions should never be done heavy, IMO, and neither should they be done in a full ROM. I do the top third only for those, in 20-rep sets.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 24, 2011)

Been doing leg extensions over 30 years and this is the first time I've had an injury due to them. Not even sure if that caused it, was a light warm up set to get some blood in the muscle, felt a little twinge, really got bad on squats. Oh well, you get hurt sometimes doing this shit. Just have to train around it.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I partially tore my quad yesterday, doc says it's not to bad and should heal in 6 weeks or so. Did it on leg extensions warming up and then made it worse on squats. Injuries suck, can't train legs for a few weeks, have to just do what I can. Getting old sucks.


 

Sorry to hear about your injury 

Ditto the getting old!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury
> 
> Ditto the getting old!



Thanks jag, it's all black and blue and hurts like a bitch. But like always, I'll live and just have to make the best of it.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 25, 2011)

50, sorry 2 hear that, but like you said gotta work around it. I think alot about many different problems life throws at us "what lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are insignificant compared to what lies within us" Glad you went to the doc right away.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 25, 2011)

It will heal and I'll be back 100%, but thanks my friend. Much appreciated.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 25, 2011)

military press 531
3 w/u sets then
85x5
100x5
115x5

db flat bench
50x20
60x11
70x5

db flys
40x10
35x13
30x20

db incline bench
50x5
45x8
40x10

incline db burner set
25x20

felt good to do something again, chiro put my back in alighnment again this morning, soreness is mostly gone. Its amazing how easy it is to change what weight and reps you can do simply by changing the order of the exercises or shortening up the rest between sets.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> military press 531
> 3 w/u sets then
> 85x5
> 100x5
> ...


 

that is so true.  changing order can really make a difference


Glad to hear your back is doing better.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks jag, good 2b back


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 27, 2011)

deds today 3 w/u sets, then

19ox5
220x5
250x17

leg press
290x27
290x25

i know i had 2 more deds, just didn't want to push the back to the max first time out, got real nauseas(however u spell it) so didn't do the leg lifts, amazing 1 week can affect your lactic acid tolerance so much.
deds vid-




YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Jul 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> i know i had 2 more deds, just didn't want to push the back to the max first time out


Smart man!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice set.  form looks much tighter,  Head up all moving at the same time! 

250 x 17!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Smart man!


 every once in awile I have a good idea!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks Jag, I was pleased with it


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> thanks Jag, I was pleased with it


 
you very well should be!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 29, 2011)

bench day 3 w/u sets then

135x5
160x5
180x3

db incline
40x22
50x10
60x6

db flat
70x2
60x8
50x12

db flys
35x13
30x22

db shoulder press
30x15
40x8
50x2

Whenever i bench work as my accessory stuff on mon, my bench suffers on friday, simply have to stop doing that. My bench is less now than a month ago when i started the 531, hopefully its just the twice a week aspect. I'm gonna have to try my bench fresh and see where its at.Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 29, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> Whenever i bench work as my accessory stuff on mon, my bench suffers on friday, simply have to stop doing that. My bench is less now than a month ago when i started the 531, hopefully its just the twice a week aspect. I'm gonna have to try my bench fresh and see where its at.Very frustrating to say the least.



Same thing happens to me with Deadlift. I can't do it every workout. Scheduling it every other leg workout seems to work better for me.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Same thing happens to me with Deadlift. I can't do it every workout. Scheduling it every other leg workout seems to work better for me.


 

ditto 

I am on super low calories so I really have to watch what I do 
Short and heavy.  

some weeks 3 workout  some 4


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 8, 2011)

happy with the squats, I'm STILL tearing down that old horse barn, but today I was had to go regardless of being woopped and it being 9pm, I hope I can finish it tomorrow, the thing's killin me

squats  3 w/u sets then
160x3
180x3
205x3*

leg press 5x15x230**

leg curls 5sets of 15 @50**
leg ext 2sets of 15@40, 1x11x40,2x11x30**

*I spaused the vid at the bottom of the squat and i liked it, felt good to take the weight that low. I stopped at 3 because I knew I had alot of volume now that i've changed things up

** all the other leg work I did @ 60-90sec rest. I haven't done that kinda w/o in over a year, and it killed me, such little weight onn the leg ext/curls a couple guys I ussually see up there looked at me kinda odd, didn't take the time to explain


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice form on the squats!  I like the Pop at the top.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 13, 2011)

pictures of the barn demolition didn't work. Finally done, that thing killed me.Should've just had the crew come over and do it, but I guess it's a pride thing. Anyway, got back into the gym friday, and man, how fast i regress.
military press 3 w/u then
3x90
3x100
2x115 *sigh

db military
25x15
30x12,12,12

side raises
12x15
12x12,12,12

bb curls
45x12,12,12,12

preacher curls
35x10,10,10,10

I have a set of accessory exercises for each of the 4 lifts that I will stick with EXACTLY for the next 6 weeks. I am concentrating on slow, strick form. I want to eliminate as many variables as possible in order to see how the numbers change. The range of motion will be complete, at the cost of higher weight. I.E. my leg ext machine at the rec comes back beyond 90 degrees before touching the bumpers, I ussually double the weight i worked with on fri by simply stopping at 90 degrees, but to replicate as close as possible the previous w/o i will go back to the bumpers. All settings for seat positions on equipment have been noted and will remain constant, as will all the exercises and the 60-90 sec rest between sets and the 2 mins between exercises.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## ovr40 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pictures by ovr40 - Photobucket


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 14, 2011)

wanted to put up the pics of my w/o for the last week and a half, dissmanteling a 100 year old petrified barn and walking all the pieces to the back of the property , to dispose of it country style. (bonfire) And just for the record, all the vinyl siding, roofing, etc., went in the dumpster.I'm getting a little too old for this sort of thing, but my ego refuses to yeild.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Deds tonight 3 w/u sets then

3x220
3x250
12x280*FUN!

bent over rows
4x12x95
cable pulldowns
4x15x160
good mornings
4x10x95






YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> Pictures by ovr40 - Photobucket





ovr40 said:


> wanted to put up the pics of my w/o for the last week and a half, dissmanteling a 100 year old petrified barn and walking all the pieces to the back of the property , to dispose of it country style. (bonfire) And just for the record, all the vinyl siding, roofing, etc., went in the dumpster.I'm getting a little too old for this sort of thing, but my ego refuses to yeild.



I hear you there, brother! I did the same for my first house. I went a little crazy. I don't think I can do it again though. I swear doing that kind of work take years away from your life!


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 15, 2011)

tru dat! The wife and I have redone every room in the old farmhouse that she grew up in. It came up for sale and we relocated. Siding,roof, insulation, wiring,drywall,kitchen, hardwoods, All I can say is that if it catches fire I'm holding back the firemen, I can't do it again!


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 18, 2011)

bench day  3 w/u sets then
3x160
3x180
3x200

dips bw 4x10
db flys 4x10x30
tricep pushdowns 5x20x70
push ups to fail 20,20,20,15

Is that the correct sequence to write those sets?
sets x reps x weight ?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 18, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> bench day  3 w/u sets then
> 3x160
> 3x180
> 3x200
> ...


Its all personal preference. I like to use the complete opposite of yours, weight x reps x sets.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work demoing that barn.  That is hard work.


----------

